# Favorite Movie Quotes



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

What is your favorite movie quote- who said them? Here's one of mine from the movie Airplane-

Striker: "Surely you can't be serious." Rumack: "I am serious...and don't call me Shirley."

That one's hard to top IMO...any others?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

"But I am on my break." The bouncer tells dalton in road house when he gets caught having sex in the storage closet.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

*Bounty hunter #1*: You're wanted, Wales.
*Josey Wales*: Reckon I'm right popular. You a bounty hunter?
*Bounty hunter #1*: A man's got to do something for a living these days.
*Josey Wales*: Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

"birds and worm have to eat too" - Clint Eastwood In Redlegs "Outlaw Josey Wales"
" If you say three you will never hear the man count ten" John Wayne I can't remember the names of the movie. He was an x-boxer in Ireland.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

leupy, the John Wayne quote was from "The Quiet Man". 1 of my favorite quotes is from the original Star Wars, Episode IV "A New Hope" by Obiwan Konobi: "Who is more foolish? A fool or a fool who follows him?" Also liked Bluttouski in "Animal House": "Did we give up when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO! We did NOT..."


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> leupy, the John Wayne quote was from "The Quiet Man". 1 of my favorite quotes is from the original Star Wars, Episode IV "A New Hope" *by Obiwan Konobi: "Who is more foolish? A fool or a fool who follows him?" *Also liked Bluttouski in "Animal House": "Did we give up when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO! We did NOT..."


Obi Wan was a source of wisdom. Another one of his nuggets was when Luke confronted him about Darth Vader being his father, contrary to what Kenobi told him. Obi Wan said, "What I told you was true, from a certain point of view." I try to use that Jedi version of the truth whenever my wife has caught me not being exactly honest about something. It sometimes works...


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Friday

Craig: What? 
Mr. Jones: That was stupid. How the hell you gonna get fired on your day off? 
Craig: I don't know.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you feel lucky today punk. Right turn Clyde. Clint Eastwood


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse" - Vito Corleone in the Godfather 
"Toto, I gpt a felling we're not in Kansas anymore" - Dorothy in the Wizard of OZ" 
"Go ahead make my day" Dirty Harry
"We going to need a bigger boat"Jaws
There's no crying in Baseball" A league of there own
"You can't handle the truth" A few good men.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> As you all know, first prize is a Cadillac Eldorado. Anybody wanna see second prize? Second prize's a set of steak knives. Third prize is you're fired.


From Alec Baldwin's speech in Glengary Glen Ross. There are about 10 other lines in that monologue which are just as good. Most of them aren't quotable as this is a PG13 site, and today is Sunday. Type in "alec" on Youtube and it is the first thing which comes up.



> Do you feel lucky today punk. Right turn Clyde. Clint Eastwood


As far as all of the great Clint Eastwood oneliners, I've always been partial to "A man's got to know his limitations," from Magnum Force. Those are words to live by.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Scarface when he quit his job in the movie "Half Baked". Google it if you don't know what I am talking about because I cannot post it here.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Classic..."you sure got purdy teeth boy".... LOL

and "You cant handle the truth!!"

Salmonid


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

"negative ghost rider, the pattern is full" Top Gun

"we're gonna need a bigger boat" Jaws........I've actually used this one when I found out my daughter an son in law were expecting,,,, and yet three grandsons later, sadly still have the same boat.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino

"Did you ever meet a guy you just knew you shouldn't **** with? Well I'm that guy.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lloyd Christmas: So your telling me there's a chance!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The GodFather
Leave The Gun, Take the Canolli.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

This could go on forever!
Right off the top of my head

Theres a ton from O, Brother Where Art Thou?
*Delmar:* Them syreens did this to Pete. They loved him up and turned him into a horny toad. 
Later when the see Pete in the movie theatre
*Delmar:* We thought you was a toad! 
*Pete:* What!?
*Delmar:* [leaning in, speaking slower] We thought you was a toad! 

*Washington Hogwallop:* Mrs. Hogwallop up and R-U-N-N-O-F-T.

Theres also Walk Hard; The Dewy Cox Story

*Edith:* It's illegal to be married to two people at the same time, Dewey! 
*Dewy:* What about if, if you're famous?

*Elvis (doing a karate demonstration):* It's called Karate, man. Only two kinds of people know it, The Chinese and The King. And one of them is me. 

The whole scene with the Beatles kills me.

My kids used to wear me out with Napoleon Dynamite quotes.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Salmanoid ain't right people. Quoting deliverance on this site is like an AA meeting being BYOB! Just not right!  But at least is wasn't "Squeele like a pig boy!"

Shaggy +1 for the Grand Torino quote, that's awsome.

I cannot quote one of my favorite lines here but here's a hint: 
Joe Peshie, baseball bat, Clown, Goodfellas!


Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

"say when" and "i'm your huckleberry" val kilmer, tombstone


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

"Endeavor to Persevere" The older I get it seems like I use that one quite often.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Harry Connick Jr to Will Smith in Independence Day - "Kick the tires and light the fires big daddy"

Clint Eastwood to Mario Van Peeples in Heartbreak Ridge - "the only thing that's gonna beat you to the hospital is the headlights on the ambulance"

Russell Crowe to his soldiers in Gladiator - "what we do in life echos an eternity" - all time favorite!

+1 on the Godfather (both)
+1 on Josie Wales


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Jaws " I Think we are going to need a Bigger Boat "


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

"sure mom, I settle down with a nice girl every night. Then I'm free the next morning" - Tommy Devito

"One day some of the kids from the neighborhood carried my mother's groceries all the way home. You know why? It was outta respect." - Henry

Boiler Room has quite a few too

Jim Young: And there is no such thing as a no sale call. A sale is made on every call you make. Either you sell the client some stock or he sells you a reason he can't. Either way a sale is made,the only question is who is gonna close? You or him? Now be relentless,that's it,I'm done.

Jim Young: They say money can't buy happiness? Look at the (edit) smile on my face. Ear to ear,baby. 

Seth Davis: I had a very strong work ethic. The problem was my ethics in work.

Jim Young: You Want details? Fine. I drive a Ferrari,355 Cabriolet,What's up? I have a ridiculous house in the South Fork. I have every toy you could possibly imagine. And best of all kids,I am liquid.

Glen Gerry Glen Ross is another one of my vanities but im tired of posting them soo... 

Why is everybody always picking on me?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Pilgrim, can you skin grizz? Jeremiah Johnson-I can skin most anything. Skin that one & I'll get ya another.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

wave warrior said:


> "say when" and "i'm your huckleberry" val kilmer, tombstone


My favorite exchange from that movie was this one:

Guy in bar (can't remember character) to Doc Holiday: "you're so drunk, you're probably seeing double."

Doc Holiday; "I got two guns, one for each of ya."

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Dandrews said:


> Theres a ton from O, Brother Where Art Thou?


That's one of my favorite movies. The scene where the Hogwallup boy takes a couple of pot shots at them always cracks me up:

*Boy Hogwallop:* You men from the bank?...Daddy told me I'm to shoot whoever's from the bank...I nicked the census man" 

*Delmar:* "Now there's a good boy.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

"YOU'RE GOING THE WERONG WAY"

How does he know where we're going? (John Candy)

Planes, trains automobiles.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

jlami said:


> "
> 
> "One day some of the kids from the neighborhood carried my mother's groceries all the way home. You know why? It was outta respect." - Henry
> 
> me?


Yep, that one too!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

&#8220;What is a ute&#8221;? My Cousin Vinny


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Was watching this one quite a few years ago - Sleeping with the enemy (wife with abusive husband) 

He's standing at the door, she has a gun pointed at him - he says "you would not shoot your own husband , would you"

she picks up the phone, calls the police and says" Send over an officer, I just shot an intruder" , hangs up and BOOM...


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think of this one whenever I'm laid off from work. Junior Soprano when he was serving house arrest: "I've been farting into the same seat cushion for two months now"


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

celtic11 said:


> My favorite exchange from that movie was this one:
> 
> Guy in bar (can't remember character) to Doc Holiday: "you're so drunk, you're probably seeing double."
> 
> ...


hey you, music lover! haha love that whole movie. Val Kilmers best role by far!!!
Doc holiday to Ike Clanton "lets have a spelling contest" and "I have not yet begun to defile myself"


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Dandrews said:


> What is a ute? My Cousin Vinny


"the two WHAT?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Put the lotion on the skin or get the hose again! Buffalo Bill on silence of the lambs.

Have you ever been on a shrimping boat forest? No,but i've been on a big boat bubba! I love doing that one at work with a jawbreaker between my lip and gums.

Suck in that lip before you set off a tripwire! I got big gums sir!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

saugmon said:


> Put the lotion on the skin or get the hose again! Buffalo Bill on silence of the lambs.
> 
> Have you ever been on a shrimping boat forest? No,but i've been on a big boat bubba! I love doing that one at work with a jawbreaker between my lip and gums.
> 
> Suck in that lip before you set off a tripwire! I got big gums sir!


"It puts the Joe Dirt in the hole!"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

"Choke yourself pile!"

Arguably one of the best military movies ever made, Full Metal Jacket

Why is everybody always picking on me?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

"I'm gonna punch you right in the baby maker, right in the uterus!"

"Loud noises!"

Anchorman

Why is everybody always picking on me?


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

jlami said:


> "I'm gonna punch you right in the baby maker, right in the uterus!"
> 
> "Loud noises!"
> 
> ...


Brick: "I heard their periods can attract bears, they can smell the menstruation"

Brian: "Did you hear that, Ed? Bears. Now you're putting the whole station in jeopardy. "

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Animal House has a bunch:

*Dean Wormer: *Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.

And

*Flounder:* May I have ten thousand marbles, please?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Arnold schwartzenneger, Terminator
Hasta La Vista Baby!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

celtic11 said:


> My favorite exchange from that movie was this one:
> 
> Guy in bar (can't remember character) to Doc Holiday: "you're so drunk, you're probably seeing double."
> 
> ...


How about Wyatt to thug [billy bob thorton) after b-slapping him, "Well, are you gonna skin that smoke wagon or just stand there and bleed?"

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

From David Lynch's "wild at heart"

Lula: That Johnnie is one clever detective. You know how clever? 
Sailor: How clever? 
Lula: He told me once he could find an honest man in Washington.

and

Laura Dern whispering "You got me hotter than Georgia asphalt"


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

ill toss out a few that no one else would but I like

*Man from snowy river*

_Harrison_: You have a long way to go yet, lad. 
_Spur_: He's not a lad, brother, he's man. He's a man! 
_Clancy_: The man from Snowy River.

and

_Curly_: I'm studying to be supervisor 
_Jim Craig_: [to Curly] Studying to be stupid. 

and

_Jim_: You're getting the hang of it. I'll be back later to check on your work.

*Quigley Down Under* 

*Matthew Quigley*: You know your weapons. It's a lever-action, breech loader. Usual barrel length's thirty inches. This one has an extra four. It's converted to use a special forty-five caliber, hundred and ten grain metal cartridge, with a five-hundred forty grain paper patch bullet. It's fitted with double set triggers, and a Vernier sight. It's marked up to twelve-hundred yards. This one shoots a mite further. 
_*Elliott Marston*_: An experimental weapon with experimental ammunition. 
_*Matthew Quigley*_: You could call it that. 
_*Elliott Marston*_: Let's experiment. 

and

_Crazy Cora_: You know, if we're lost, you can tell me. 
Matthew Quigley: We're lost. 
_Crazy Cora_: I can take bad news. Just tell me straight. 
_Matthew Quigley_: I don't know where the hell we are. 
_Crazy Cora_: No sense takin' time to make it sound better than it is. 
_Matthew Quigley_: I reckon we're goin' in circles. 
_Crazy Cora_: Wire things up and I'll see right through. So, just tell me honestly. Are we lost? 
_Matthew Quigley_: Nope. I know exactly where we are. 
_Crazy Cora_: That's good, 'cause, frankly, I was gettin' a little worried. 


*TIN CUP*

_*Roy 'Tin Cup' McAvoy*_: The critical opening phrase of this poem will always be the grip. Which the hands unite to form a single unit by the simple overlap of the little finger. Lowly and slowly the clubhead is led back. Pulled into position not by the hands, but by the body which turns away from the target shifting weight to the right side without shifting balance. Tempo is everything; perfection unobtainable as the body coils down at the top of the swing. Theres a slight hesitation. A little nod to the gods. 
*Dr. Molly Griswold*: A, a nod to the gods? 
_*Roy 'Tin Cup' McAvoy*_: Yeah, to the gods. That he is fallible. That perfection is unobtainable. And now the weight begins shifting back to the left pulled by the powers inside the earth. It's alive, this swing! A living sculpture and down through contact, always down, striking the ball crisply, with character. A tuning fork goes off in your heart and your balls. Such a pure feeling is the well-struck golf shot. Now the follow through to finish. Always on line. The reverse C of the Golden Bear! The steel workers' power and brawn of Carl Sandburg's. Arnold Palmer! 

and

_*Romeo Posar*_: Look, boss, I only got one rule. And that's never bet money that you don't have on a dog race with an ex-girlfriend who happens to be a stripper. 


And anything from HAPPY GILMORE, BILLY MADISON, TOMMY BOY, LEGEND OF BAGGER VANCE


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Tightlines said:


> Arnold schwartzenneger, Terminator
> Hasta La Vista Baby!


Run! Go! Get to the choppa!

PREDATOR


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> *TIN CUP*
> 
> _*Roy 'Tin Cup' McAvoy*_: The critical opening phrase of this poem will always be the grip. Which the hands unite to form a single unit by the simple overlap of the little finger. Lowly and slowly the clubhead is led back. Pulled into position not by the hands, but by the body which turns away from the target shifting weight to the right side without shifting balance. Tempo is everything; perfection unobtainable as the body coils down at the top of the swing. Theres a slight hesitation. A little nod to the gods.
> *Dr. Molly Griswold*: A, a nod to the gods?
> ...


Those are a couple of my favs from Tin Cup. 

"Julieta,I am your caddy, one more time. 

"Hell Roy, it never occurred to me to try."

I can't stand Tom Cruise but Top Gun is packed with great lines and Nicholson's monologue in A Few Good Men is one of the greatest in movie history.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Elwood: 106 miles to Chicago. We've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarrettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses.

Jake Blues: Hit it


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

celtic11 said:


> My favorite exchange from that movie was this one:
> 
> Guy in bar (can't remember character) to Doc Holiday: "you're so drunk, you're probably seeing double."
> 
> ...


"Why Johnny Ringo... you look like somebody just walked over your grave"


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Shop smart, shop S Mart!


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Clark: Hey! If any of you are looking for any last-minute gift ideas for me, I have one. I'd like Frank Shirley, my boss, right here tonight. I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, four-flushing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, ********, hopeless, heartless, fat-***, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey **** he is! Hallelujah! Holy ****! Where's the Tylenol?

-Christmas Vacation


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Mr. A said:


> How about Wyatt to thug [billy bob thorton) after b-slapping him, "Well, are you gonna skin that smoke wagon or just stand there and bleed?"
> 
> Mr. A
> 
> My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


preceeded by "dont need to go heels to get the bulge on a tub like you" Tombstone if full great lines


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

"You can milk anything with nipples"

"I have nipples, Focker. Can you milk me?"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

From the classic Caddyshack

Lacy Underall-"My Uncle says you gotta screw loose."
Ty Webb-"Your Uncle molests collies"


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

celtic11 said:


> "you can milk anything with nipples"
> 
> "i have nipples, focker. Can you milk me?"
> 
> posted using outdoor hub campfire


its just a game, focker!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn,,,, Clark Gable,, Gone with the wind,,,

What we have here is failure to communicate,,,, Struther Martin,,, Cool Hand Luke


Lord don't let me go blind for the next couple minures,,,, Dragline,, George Kennedy, Cool Hand Luke,,,


And the #1 female quote of all time came from Jimmy Sue in The Last Picture Show when the boys had her out for the "party",, (That one you will have to watch the movie to see, (It had to do with $2.50)


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Being that I am in an interracial marriage the movie Guess Who (2005} has quite a few that still make me laugh out loud when I'm with the inlaws from time to time. Ironically the movie came out right around the time I got to meet them. There for I could relate more than most to the awkward situations.

Howard Jones: You don't hear me calling no white folks honky and flat-ass! Percy: Casper.
Howard Jones: Cracker. 
Percy: Ofay. 
Howard Jones: Peckerwood. 
Percy: Wonder bread. 
Howard Jones: Bird s***.
Percy: Bird s***? 
Howard Jones: Well,it's almost white. 

And yes my father in law did look me dead in the eye and ask me to tell him a racial joke. I simply said no. he said why, you don't know any.
I responded, "yes I do, I know alot of them and some of them are funnier than hell, but I ain't gonna tell you none of them."
He laughed hysterically, said "My (edit)" in his denzell voice and handed me a beer. One of the most awkward situations I've ever been in being that I had a ring in my pocket and was asking his permission to marry his daughter that day. Lol

Why is everybody always picking on me?


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

*STELLA!!* - Marlon Brando On The Waterfront


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

"Using the whole fist doc?" Just relax....(FLETCH)


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

rizzman said:


> "Using the whole fist doc?" Just relax....(FLETCH)


sings..."Moon River." lol

That movie had a few:

Dr.: "You ever seen a spleen that large?"
Fletch: "No, not since breakfast."


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Toolman said:


> From the classic Caddyshack
> 
> Lacy Underall-"My Uncle says you gotta screw loose."
> Ty Webb-"Your Uncle molests collies"


One of my favorites from that is:

Spaulding: "I want a hamburger, no a cheeseburger. I want a hotdog. I want a milkshake. I want potato chip...."
Judge Smails: "You'll get nothing, and like it!"


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Movie: SPACEBALLS: scene: Dark Helmet and Colonel Sanders are standing in the ships control room and somehow end up controlling the actual movie instead of the spaceship)

Dark Helmet: What the hell am i looking at? When does this happen in the movie? 
Col. Sandurs: Now sir, Youre looking at now. Everyhting that happens now, is happening now
Dark Helmet:What happened to then?
Col. Sandurs: We passed then
Dark Helmet: When?
Col. Sandurs: Just now ,sir, were at now
Dark Helmet: Go back to then
Col. Sandurs: when?
Dark Helmet: now
Col. Sandurs:Now?
Dark Helmet: yes, now
Col. Sandurs: I can't
Dark Helmet: Why?
Col. Sandurs:We missed it
Dark Helmet: when?
Col. Sandurs: Just now
Dark Helmet: When will THEN be NOW?
Col. Sanders: soon


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

I hate Illinois Nazis.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Toolman said:


> From the classic Caddyshack
> Lacy Underall-"My Uncle says you gotta screw loose."
> Ty Webb-"Your Uncle molests collies"





deltaoscar said:


> One of my favorites from that is:
> Spaulding: "I want a hamburger, no a cheeseburger. I want a hotdog. I want a milkshake. I want potato chip...."
> Judge Smails: "You'll get nothing, and like it!"


My favorite Caddyshack quotes:

*Spaulding:* Doodie!

And 

*Al Czervik (Rodney Dangerfield&#8217;s character):* Oh, this is the worst-looking hat I ever saw. What, when you buy a hat like this I bet you get a free bowl of soup, huh? ...Oh, it looks good on you though.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

" was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?"  
John "bluto" Blutarsky
Animal House


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Dangerfield in Caddyshack- Hey, you scratched my anchor!

Dr. Frederick Frankenstein- What knockers!
Inga- Why, thank you doctor.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Ricky- Throw em the heater- major league

"Aim for the mascot" bull durham

" do you have any naked pictures of your wife? Want some?" major league


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Navin R. Johnson: Lord loves a workin' man; don't trust ******; see a doctor and get rid of it. The Jerk 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

I fell in love the the drill sgt character in Full metal Jacket. Many of his lines were quotable, and ad-libbed on the spot - just not friendly enough to share on this thread  "Eskimo P*y is mighty cold..."


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

1) Devil's Advocate 
"Lucipher, Satan?"
Pacino responds...."Just call me Dad"

2) Gladiator...(Crowe) father of a murderded son, husband or a murdered wife......I will have my vengence in this life or the next

3) Spaceballs..."how many a-holes we got on this ship?" (entire ship stands up)

4) Spaceballs..."Comb the dessert" (if you've seen it, you get a laugh)

5) Argo - Argo $%#! yourself

6) "You're gonna die clown" (Happy Gilmore)

7) Airplane..."we're flying in from the north under the radar", "When will you be back?"..."I can't tell you that, it's classified"


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

HAPPY GILMORE
mover: YOU HIT THAT GUY!!!!
Happy Gilmore: He shouldn't have been standin there

another from Happy Gilmore
Grandma: oh Happy what happenned to that nice girlfirend of yours?
Happy: Oh she got hit by a car shes dead.


BILLY MADISON
kid on the bus: i dare you to touch her boob
Billy Madison: touch her boob? thatts assault brotha........ya double dare me?

another from billy madison.....
if peeing your pants is cool then consider me Miles Davis


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

ya know that meesta meesta lady?......i think i just killed 'er


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Gentlemen, I realize many of your favorite movie lines contain colorful language but it's still not allowed here on OGF. Please keep it clean or it gets shut down. Thank you.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Net said:


> Gentlemen, I realize many of your favorite movie lines contain colorful language but it's still not allowed here on OGF. Please keep it clean or it gets shut down. Thank you.


..thats not a famous quote....what movie is that from?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Dered Zoolander- "Mer-man, cough cough, MER-MAN!"


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

[QUOTE Argo - Argo $%#! yourself

QUOTE]

I just saw that movie, that's a good one.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

9Left said:


> ..thats not a famous quote....what movie is that from?


You better hit those bunks my little babies, or Sergeant Hulka with the "big toe" is gonna see how far he can stick it up your...

-Sergeant Hulka from _Stripes_


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

catmando said:


> Navin R. Johnson: Lord loves a workin' man; don't trust ******; see a doctor and get rid of it. The Jerk
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey Harry, these oil cans are defective, LOOK MORE CANS!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

You'll shoot your eye out.....lol


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

One more from Josey Wales.....Wales: "Seems like when I start likin someone they ain't around very long." Chief: "I noticed when you start disliking someone they ain't around very long either".


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Robert Duvall has had his share.






Someone started an 80s movie thread. This is a forgotten one, but the one Duvall won Best Actor for...Always loved the line at 2:05 of this clip:

*Woman in Grocery:* Hey mister, were you really Mac Sldege?

*Mac Sledge:* Yes, ma'am, I guess I was.





This is sweet:


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

cant remember the exact quote but it was John Wayne in THE COWBOYS.after being called a old man and being challenged he said somthing like---had my leg broke twice,3 ribs,and my back broke once.and even on my worst day i could still beat the hell out of you!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

> cant remember the exact quote but it was John Wayne in THE COWBOYS.after being called a old man and being challenged he said somthing like---had my leg broke twice,3 ribs,and my back broke once.and even on my worst day i could still beat the hell out of you!


That one is right around 4:30 of this:





Wayne has so many good ones. I always loved this one, but it is really Chin Lee who always cracks me up in this scene:


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

my favorite of all time. "ya couldn't catch crabs from a ten dollar hooker". walter matthau, grumpier old men.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Wedding crashes beginning when they are mediating for a divorced husband wife, arguing about frequent flier miles.

Husband wife: both arguing.

Wife: "SHUT YOUR MOUTH WHEN YOUR TALKING TO ME" 

That movie has a bunch. 

Code 5 clinger. 

Some just aren't appropriate here.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Forgot the grumpy old movies they had some good one. 

Yea "nothing like the smell of napalm in the morning" is a classic.

Joe dirt has tons
"Does your mother sew? Boom, get her to sew that."
And 
I
"I got the poo on me"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

A River Runs Through It-

"Like many fly fishermen in western Montana where the summer days are almost Arctic in length, I often do not start fishing until the cool of the evening. Then in the Arctic half-light of the canyon, all existence fades to a being with my soul and memories and the sounds of the Big Blackfoot River and a four-count rhythm and the hope that a fish will rise. Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of those rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs. I am haunted by waters."


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

Who is Keyser Soze? He is supposed to be Turkish. Some say his father was German. Nobody believed he was real. Nobody ever saw him or knew anybody that ever worked directly for him, but to hear Kobayashi tell it, anybody could have worked for Soze. You never knew. That was his power. The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist. And like that, poof. He's gone. -The Usual Suspects


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Gladiator
"What is your name?"
"I am Gladiator"
Gets me everytime


----------



## Moore85 (Jan 6, 2013)

"I once dabbled in pacifism myself, Dude. Not in 'Nam, of course." -Walter


----------



## Moore85 (Jan 6, 2013)

rustyfish said:


> Forgot the grumpy old movies they had some good one.
> 
> Yea "nothing like the smell of napalm in the morning" is a classic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

King Pin has some good ones:
*Little Boy:* Sometimes when I wake up in the morning Mr. McCracken's already there.

and

*Ishmael:* Wow, it's kind of intimidating to be in the presence of so many great athletes. 

Coming to America
*Maurice:* Hey, I started out mopping the floor just like you guys. But now... now I'm washing lettuce. Soon I'll be on fries; then the grill. And pretty soon, I'll make assistant manager, and that's when the big bucks start rolling in.

There're better quotes from both of these movies but I'm not sure they'd be within the TOS.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

This one is probably before most here but from The Pink Panther
Visitor: "Does your dog bite?"
Inspector Clouseau: "No my dog does not bite".
(dog growling & knawing at ankle)
Visitor: "I thought you said your dog does not bite".
Clouseau: " That's not my dog".


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bluefinn said:


> Pilgrim, can you skin grizz? Jeremiah Johnson-I can skin most anything. Skin that one & I'll get ya another.


Jeremiah Johnson has a ton of good ones!

"But I swear, that a woman's breast is the hardest rock that the Almighty ever made on this Earth, and I can find no sign on it."
"Bear Claw" Chris Laffey when asked by Jeremiah if he ever got lonely for a "full time night woman."

"He may speak well and read the Bible, but he's still an *****, and his rules is his rules! If you value your hair, you will get married!" 
Del Gue to Jeremiah after Indian chief "Two Tongues" Lebeau gives Johnson his daughter as a gift.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

The Dark Knight- Joker: "WHY SO SERIOUS!" That voice Heath Ledger said that in was awesome.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

buckeyebowman said:


> Jeremiah Johnson has a ton of good ones!
> 
> "But I swear, that a woman's breast is the hardest rock that the Almighty ever made on this Earth, and I can find no sign on it."
> 
> ...


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

From Billy Madison


> Principal: Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.
> Billy Madison: Okay, a simple "wrong" would've done just fine.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> That's one of my favorite movies. The scene where the Hogwallup boy takes a couple of pot shots at them always cracks me up:
> 
> *Boy Hogwallop:* You men from the bank?...Daddy told me I'm to shoot whoever's from the bank...I nicked the census man"
> 
> *Delmar:* "Now there's a good boy.


+1 on Oh Brother


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Most of the funniest ones I thought of were already posted, or not for this forum (R rate quotes)

So here are a few quotes from a 1986 movie as a hint-

"The football team at my high school, they were tough. After they sacked the quarterback, they went after his family"

"Girls, this is Lou. Lou, these are girls"

"
- Mr. Melon: Oh, you left out a bunch of stuff.
- Dr. Phillip Barbay: Oh really? Like what for instance?
- Mr. Melon: First of all you're going to have to grease the local politicians for the sudden zoning problems that always come up. Then there's the kickbacks to the carpenters, and if you plan on using any cement in this building I'm sure the teamsters would like to have a little chat with ya, and that'll cost ya. Oh and don't forget a little something for the building inspectors. Then there's long term costs such as waste disposal. I don't know if you're familiar with who runs that business but I assure you it's not the boyscouts.
- Dr. Phillip Barbay: That will be quite enough, Mr. Melon! Maybe bribes, kickbacks and Mafia payoffs are how YOU do business! But they are NOT part of the legitimate business world! And they are certainly not part of anything I am doing in this class. Do I make myself clear, Mr. Melon! "

"...now, not withstanding Mr. Mellon's input. The next question for us is where to build our factory? 
- Mr. Mellon: how 'bout fantasyland?"

I bet Jimmy Dimora lOves this movie - ROFL!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

willy said:


> Most of the funniest ones I thought of were already posted, or not for this forum (R rate quotes)
> 
> So here are a few quotes from a 1986 movie as a hint-
> 
> ...


Why don't ya call me sometime when you have no class?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

From Gettysburg, when the solders that had mutinied were talking to Chamberland, speaking about officers:

They ain't fit to pour pee out of a boot with instructions written under the heel.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

Gummo

Tummler: I'm pretty smart, if I say so myself.
Huntz: Why is that?
Tummler: This afternoon, we walked into a fruit store, and the clerk thinks I'm some out-of-town hick. "Those apples will be two bucks each," he tells me. That's where I outsmarted him. I pass over a five. And as he's about to give me a dollar change, I say, "Keep it, we're even. On the way in, I stepped on a grape."

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Why don't ya call me sometime when you have no class?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Bring us a pitcher of beer every seven minutes until somebody passes out. And then bring one every ten minutes.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Lloyd Christmas: So your telling me there's a chance!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was gonna use that one.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's in my signature.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

BlueRibbonTaxidermy said:


> This one is probably before most here but from The Pink Panther
> Visitor: "Does your dog bite?"
> Inspector Clouseau: "No my dog does not bite".
> (dog growling & knawing at ankle)
> ...


+1 BlueRibbon. I forgot about that one.

*French Soldier*: "Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time."...Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

*King Arthur*: "Look you stupid B*****d, you've got no arms left.
*Black Knight*: "It's just a flesh wound."...MPatHG


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Some guy pushing a cart with a bell on it;
"Bring out'cha dead"
Man open door a tosses out an elderly man on top the cart;
"But... I'm not dead yet," says the old man
"Shut up old man, you soon will be!"
~Monte Python


Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

deltaoscar said:


> +1 BlueRibbon. I forgot about that one.
> 
> *French Soldier*: "Now go away, or I shall taunt you a second time."...Monty Python and the Holy Grail.
> 
> ...


Monty Python and the Holy Grail has a ton of them....

"What also floats in water?
-Bread
-Apples
-Very small rocks
(looks annoyed)
-Cider
-Grape gravy
-Cherries
-Mud
King Arthur: A Duck!"

Classic movie


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

"what am i going to do just quit? thats not an option, keep on keepin on, lifes a garden dig it and you make it work for ya, you never give up thats my philosophy" Joe Dirt love that movie
(war lord)-"our arrows will blot out the sun (spartan)-"then we will fight in the shade" from the movie 300


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

you'll wish a ton o brick had fallen on you - classic John Wayne though my father has adopted it 
and Nobody makes me bleed my own blood- Dodgeball


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

And Shepherds we shall be

For thee, my Lord, for thee.

Power hath descended forth from Thy hand

Our feet may swiftly carry out Thy commands.

So we shall flow a river forth to Thee

And teeming with souls shall it ever be.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Charlie Chaplin: 
., The Kid, 1921.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

The first thing I'm gonna do when I get home is punch your momma in the mouth...

Oh pardon me. For reason you sounded a little taller on radio.

Smokey and the Bandit.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ace Ventura movie
" If I'm not back in 5 minutes.........................................................................................................................................................................................just wait longer!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bonecrusher said:


> And Shepherds we shall be
> 
> For thee, my Lord, for thee.
> 
> ...


Boondock Saints, Nice! Did you see the sequel? If you did was it any good?


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> buckeyebowman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah Johnson has a ton of good ones!
> ...


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Who/what movie was this Quote from,,they are some of my favs.!! Q.-"Do you like children"?? Reply-"Yes,,mostly,,Fried or Boiled"!!  You have to love that Man.. Also: "It seems,,that everything I enjoy,,is either ,,illegal ,, immoral,, or fattening "!!"YEASS,,INDEED ..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

sonar said:


> Who/what movie was this Quote from,,they are some of my favs.!! Q.-"Do you like children"?? Reply-"Yes,,mostly,,Fried or Boiled"!!  You have to love that Man.. Also: "It seems,,that everything I enjoy,,is either ,,illegal ,, immoral,, or fattening "!!"YEASS,,INDEED ..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


Stab in the dark is Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas?

http://youtu.be/XwkTb6SMElw/


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

cheezemm2 said:


> Hey Harry, these oil cans are defective, LOOK MORE CANS!


He hates these cans! Stay away from the cans!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail has a ton of them....
> 
> "What also floats in water?
> -Bread
> ...


That movie is full of good quotes

*Sir Bedevere:* What makes you think she's a witch? 
*Peasant 3:* Well, she turned me into a newt! 
*Sir Bedevere:* A newt? 
*Peasant 3:* [meekly after a long pause] ... I got better. 
*Crowd:* [shouts] Burn her anyway!


*Concorde: *Message for you, sir.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Northern1 said:


> Boondock Saints, Nice! Did you see the sequel? If you did was it any good?


It wasn't as good as the first but it was still a darn good movie.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool Hand Luke#1. Sometimes nothing is a mighty fine hand to be holding.
Cool Hand Luke#2. What we have here is a failure to communicate. 
Cool Hand Luke #3. Shaking it Boss.

Outlaw Josey Wales. You just shot an unarmed Man. Well he should have armed himself.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> That movie is full of good quotes
> 
> *Sir Bedevere:* What makes you think she's a witch?
> *Peasant 3:* Well, she turned me into a newt!
> ...


Its funny because I actually show that clip of the video in my Psychology class I teach. It's actually in our textbook that they did "water-float" tests back then to determine possession, etc. Well, there you go, Monty Python and the Holy Grail!


----------



## harv (Sep 3, 2012)

Shakin it boss! Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

Money won is twice as sweet as money earned.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

HA!! Streamstalker!! Thanks for posting those clips!! I CAN NOT ever get tired of that Man's ability,, to make the WHOLE World His!! What a talent to have had!! They don't make 'em like that anymore!! YEASS ,,INDEEDY!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

ou_bird said:


> Money won is twice as sweet as money earned.


Same character twenty five years earlier.

*Fats: *"Preach! Go down and get me some White Tavern
whiskey, a glass, and some ice."
*Eddie: *"Preacher! Go on down and get me some bourbon.
J. T. S. Brown. No ice, no glass."

and
*Bert: *"You owe me MONEY!"


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

once more into the fray
to the last good fight ill ever know 
live and die on this day 
live and die on this day


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

MmmmHmmmmm ~ Slingblade !


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thor said:


> MmmmHmmmmm ~ Slingblade !


"You got any more a'dat potted meat."
"I like your voice too"


Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Mr.A,,&!% "I shore would like me some dem fried p'taters,,MMMM-HHHMMMM... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

sonar said:


> Mr.A,,&!% "I shore would like me some dem fried p'taters,,MMMM-HHHMMMM... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


"You ought not talk like that... You just a boy"

"It ain't got no gas"


----------



## Eye-Eye-Eye (Jun 9, 2009)

Cousin Eddie from Vacation movies;

"That there's an RV Clark" and "Where can I get some dam bait?"


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> "You ought not talk like that... You just a boy"
> 
> "It ain't got no gas"


*Doyle:* To call the police, you push 911 then just tell 'em to bring an ambulance, or a "hearst" if you're gonna kill me.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

'If a man were to know the end of this day's business ere it come; But it suffice that the day will end, and then the end is known. If we meet again, well then we'll smile, and if not then this parting was well made.'


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

300

Persian Emissary: Our arrows will blot out the sun!
Stelios: Then we will fight in the shade.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Alan Garner: It's not illegal, it's frowned upon, like mastur#[email protected]^ on an airplane.
Phil Wenneck: I'm pretty sure that's illegal too.
Alan Garner: Yeah, maybe after 9/11, where everybody got so sensitive. Thanks a lot, Bin Laden.


Harlem Nights,

"Don't mess with them creole, thell put a ruut on your azz they'll bury your drawers in the yard and you won't be able to leave the house"


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hooch said:


> 'If a man were to know the end of this day's business ere it come; But it suffice that the day will end, and then the end is known. If we meet again, well then we'll smile, and if not then this parting was well made.'


gene hackman, uncommon valore??? great movie


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

"It's good to be the King." Mel Brooks in History of the World Part I 

"You're fired!" Arnold S. in True Lies.

"Men are gonna die today, and I'm gonna kill 'em." Kevin Costner in Open Range.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

"rather than love, than money, than faith, than fame, than fairness... give me truth." Christopher McCandless "Into the Wild"


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bevis and Butthead do americauring their bus trip to the hoover dam: Is that a god dam,huh huh huh huh?

Siege of Firebase gloria with my favorite gunnery sgt R Lee Ermey:
Hafner: DiNardo, do you think you can get into their camp, make a lot of trouble and ruckus? 

DiNardo: Sergeant Major, it's Friday night and you're in Bangkok. You've got a fistfull of dollars. You think you can get laid?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

perchjerk said:


> Outlaw Josey Wales. You just shot an unarmed Man. Well he should have armed himself.


That was Unforgiven. Another great movie.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

No Country For Old Men,
Sugur: If the road you followed brought you to this, then what good was the road?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

"Don't sell yourself short Judge, you're a tremendous slouch" Caddyshack

and many more from that movie.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

way to many from full metal jacket that i cant post here but
"diamonds? what do i know about diamonds? don't they come from antwerp?"
turkish. form the movie snatch.


----------

